# Is anyone watching The Young and the Restless?



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

The storyline with Lauren and Michael is almost too difficult to watch right now. It is like the movie version of TAM.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

aren't affairs a staple on soaps?

if its a trigger then avoid it


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> aren't affairs a staple on soaps?
> 
> if its a trigger then avoid it



This, I stopped watching Days because of this.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

No I just look in the mirror and I see the "old and the listless".


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

SaltInWound said:


> The storyline with Lauren and Michael is almost too difficult to watch right now. It is like the movie version of TAM.


((the sound of my head hitting the table))


----------



## Granny7 (Feb 2, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> aren't affairs a staple on soaps?
> 
> if its a trigger then avoid it


almostrecovered,
I've been watching this show for years, since the beginning. I do hate the Michael and Lauren part right now, triggers me also. But it seems like lately, news, movies, it's when ever you turn on the TV. So, I point it out to my H if he's around for him to see what it does to families and me. Sometimes a visual for him is better.
Granny7


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Im not watching anymore since long, but I used to not miss an episode when it first started. I still remember my favorite couple Caroline and Ridge, and how much I hated Brooke for coming between them. I literally wanted to slap the TV and scratch her face. Was dealing with my own unfaithful bf pain at that time so yes it was a trigger somehow. Stopped watching after Caroline's death and Brooke's marriage to Eric after she wrecked his home with Stephanie. Gosh, I despised that character so much !

I caught an episode about the couple you may be talking...when a girl was trapped in a mountain cabin screaming her boyfriend's name and he was wedding another..donno if this is the couple but made my hair curl lol.

How about Melrose Place's notorious cheater, Michael ? Anyone watched the old MP?


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

I do not watch much TV. When I do, I try to select something that I will enjoy and soaps don't make the cut.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

Yea I watched a soap opera once for five minutes. It was so bad. A lady explained the story. The synopsis, money, greed, affair, and clones........ Clones...... a lady got cloned and the real one got abandoned on an island left for dead.........really.....really.... I mean come on those shows have been on so long the writers are out of ideas. I am willing to be that if you go back to the beginning to now you would realize you have watched the exact same plot played out over and over again with different actors. Stop the madness..... just stop it.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

I got hooked on that show four years ago. I love how a couple has a child that's 6 years old and two weeks later, their 18. 

The one kid I can't stand is Michael and Lauren's kid. First they name their kid "Fenmore". Talk about an ass kicking everyday with that name. Second. If they were better parents, one or both of them should have put a foot up that kid's ass so far, he would be crapping shoe leather.

Then the crazy chick talking to her dead daughter and Jack's dad popping up all the time.

I also love when some woman gets a face lift and looks exactly like the woman she's trying to screw over and the ladies husband or boy friend can't tell that she's a fake. 

People actually get paid to write this stuff. Lord only what they had to do to get a degree from college.


----------

